# Binder screws?



## Chef Niloc (Dec 27, 2011)

Are the old fashion copper pins seen on old German and French knives the same thing as binder screws ? Sorry I don't have a pic of a knife with them in it bet they are the ones tgat you can see the post inn. They look a lot like these
http://www.usaknifemaker.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=2841

Just wonder if they are the same thing?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, what you are looking for is:
https://www.brisa.fi/portal/index.p...od=product_info&cPath=153_100&products_id=675


----------



## lowercasebill (Dec 27, 2011)

years ago lee valley offered sabatier blades, pre wwII .. they had been shipped to america prior to the Nazi invasion of France and languished in a warehouse. they did not have scales but were sold with the copper rivets just like the ones in Chef Niloc's post


----------



## l r harner (Dec 27, 2011)

in truth i thinkn less you wanted to go full on classic (you can do the same look with corby bolts) corbys are better holding and lock down the scales better


----------



## Bill Burke (Dec 27, 2011)

I think these are what you are looking for.
http://www.usaknifemaker.com/images/loveless-brass-pair.jpg


----------



## TB_London (Dec 27, 2011)

There's not much head on cutlers rivets so the sides of the scales need to be relatively flat as the don't give much lee-way for rounding, in conjunction with epoxy will be more than sufficient for kitchen knives IMO. Corby and loveless bolts are alternatives that will act to bolt everything together


----------



## jmforge (Dec 27, 2011)

The other day I was watching a video of either Wusthoff or Zwilling-Henckels being put together and they still use the old school rivets albeit stinless ones I presume and the knives are placed in the little auto feed benchtop "rivet press" by hand. Although most of the process of making one of those forged German knives is automated nowadays, it appears that a bit of the finishing process is still done by hand.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you are talking about bird's eye rivets or loveless bolts. I have a few of those on some of my antique chef knives.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 29, 2011)

Bill Burke said:


> I think these are what you are looking for.
> http://www.usaknifemaker.com/images/loveless-brass-pair.jpg





sachem allison said:


> I think you are talking about bird's eye rivets or loveless bolts. I have a few of those on some of my antique chef knives.


Yes that's them, thanks


----------

